# Flounder flies



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

Flounder season is in full effect down here in SPI, caught a few on spinning gear but want to go out wight he long rod and see if I can catch my first flatty. Been thinking of some good flies to tie for flounder. I know the go to ( clouser) is a fly most people I've spoken with use for flounder. Just thought we'd post up a " show me your flies" and see what will work. Im hoping this bad boy will do the trick sometime soon when I have a chance to fish.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

I was catching flounder fishing from the bank at ROLLOVER PASS,but not with fly rod ,with long spinning rod (over 10') using clouser minnow chartreuse and white.

Fishing the same with spinning reel and long rod and clouser minnow i was catching many white bass below LIVINGSTON DAM.

In the picture you ca see one 24 inch ,5.4 lb. catch by me at ROLLOVER PASS.


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

Here are two that I use a lot around riprap. I catch a lot of Flounder on them. I like the white/charteuse for dirty water.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Can't go wrong with a gummy minnow


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

Anything in red and white for me. Dragged sloooowwllyyy.


----------

